# Putnam Propulsion Snowbirds Results...Hat Trick Delivered!



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Just thought we'd post a quick results/thankyou thread for Putnam Propulsion...

*Putnam Propulsion's* latest brush release, *#EFB-180* not only *TQ'd 1/10th Stock* Oval with *Chris Ulbrik*, but went on to claim the *"Hat Trick"* in *1/12 On Road Stock* with *Mark Smyka* winning for the *third year in a row.* This is the same brush combination Mark used to *Win the Cleveland Indoor Championships*, and the same that *Bobby Flack* used to claim *victory in Stock Sedan* at last year's *Novak race* as well.

*Mark Smyka* also chose the *Putnam Propulsion* *X-Compound *standup brush to *TQ the 19 turn Sedan Class at the Snowbirds.* 
This is the same brush that *Arnie Fie* used to *TQ'd and Win the 19 Turn Modified Class* at the *2004 ROAR Carpet Oval NAts*, and that *Rick Talbot* used to *TQ and Win the 19 Turn Modified Class* at the *2003 ROAR Carpet Oval Nats*.

The *#EFB-180* is the same standard Laydown brush combination that is in our *"Excessive Force" *Blueprinted and Dyno-tuned Stock and C2-Based 19 turn motors. 
The *#EFB-XBR X Compound Standup Modified Brush* is what comes standard in our ARCOR/ROAR Handwound 19 turn Modified Motors.

Congrats and Thankyou go out to Mark, Chris and everyone else who chose Putnam Propulsion to keep them out front at the Snowbirds. Thanks for all your efforts, results and support!

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------

